# Google- NICE guidance for management of osteoarthritis and IBS - Pharma Times (subscription)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">NICE guidance for management of osteoarthritis and IBSPharma Times (subscription), UK - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Meanwhile, the Institute also issued guidance for the diagnosis, care and treatment of people with *irritable bowel syndrome*, a disorder characterised by *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

